# New idea 5409. Where do you check/add bar oil?????



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Got a used cutter free,(5409 New Idea) it seems to work OK. I put new rock gaurds and skid plates. thought I would check the oil, Got a kuhn mower and the add fill blug is on the bottom, cant find this one at all.So where do I check it???


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

Each disc is its own unit/oil bath. The disc needs to come off and then there's four bolts that hold the drive unit into the cutterbar. There's epo grease in there. Should be to about the bottom of the cross shaft.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Well ok then I had a loose bolt on one of those I will take it off and look. by the way waht is epo grease?

Thanks


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

So i take outthe 4 bolts and it just comes off ?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Take off the turtle or the disc that holds the blades and then you will remove 4 more bolts to remove the drive unit.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

O Grade EP Lithium grease for special gear box applications in Hay and Forage Equipment.

I suspect you need to determine just what version you have of the 5409. Earlier versions have the hex drive shaft, while the later ones do not and may then have different cutter bars. This may be significant relative to lubrication/greasing. On the early 5209 MoCo machines you have to remove the locknut, pressure block and rotating disk using a wooden block between the discs ..exposing the hub of the pod. Then remove 4 cap screws ..carefully.. and lift the driven gear assembly exposing the driven gear and drive shaft..and grease sump. The EP-0 grease should be at or slightly below the center of the drive shaft. The manual for the 5209 suggests I do this "routine" for all seven "pods" every 100 hours or 500 acres of use...which is a rather time consuming operation. Late model 5209 and I suspect 5409 machines have an external grease fitting of some kind so you can use a grease gun. I like my 5209..easy pull and doesn't take gobs of power like a Deere machine does. However there is a price to pay as it takes me 5 - 6 hours to grease, clean and repair/replace knives at the start of each season.


----------

